# Anyone tried...



## MantisSouth (Sep 19, 2005)

Just feeding nymphs ants? I suppose it would be acceptable for a simple way to feed them, although there is the risk of ants injuring them.

Also, when collecting fruit flies from leaving rotting fruit outside in jars, how does one combat them flying all over?

(When I was a kid I used to mate carolina and also chinese, ones that I would just find around. I never bothered to try and raise the nymphs though.)


----------



## Ian (Sep 19, 2005)

I have tried yeah, and they will take them. But, it is a lot easier feedinf flies, as there are a lot more of them, and they are so easy to cultivate. I do believe there are some species that will only feed on ants when young. A ground species maybe.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity (Sep 19, 2005)

but some species will still be a bit skittish around ants- for example when my chinese first hatched, they'd be afraid of the ant's fast speed... but squish it a bit and they'd more than happily take one


----------

